
Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella to Women: Don't Ask for a Raise, Trust Karma - bdehaaff
http://readwrite.com/2014/10/09/nadella-women-dont-ask-for-raise
======
drivingmenuts
> “It’s not really about asking for a raise, but knowing and having faith that
> the system will give you the right raise,”

OK, I don't have any general solutions for the problems of women in tech, but
even I know that the statement above is inane bullshit. Ms. Nadella may have
many fine qualifications that make her suitable to run a major corporation,
but that statement ...

Actually, thats probably part of what makes her qualified to run a major
corporation: the ability to believe that the above idea will work and the gall
to try and sell it.

The System is built to pay you the least amount that you will accept. The
System might grant you a raise once in a while as a reward, but the System is
not going to pay you what you're worth if it can prevent that from happening.

~~~
troygoode
Satya Nadella is male

~~~
drivingmenuts
As <deity> is my witness, I read that article and _still_ managed to come away
thinking he was female.

I should probably re-check all my code from yesterday.

